# Help me name my boutique



## NiqueDomie (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm in the process of launching a high-fashion boutique in Washington DC.  The vision is an urban clad hipster meets modern day chic with a vintage inspiration.  The space will have a calm earthy feel; wood floors, tin ceilings and huge wall size mirrors.  The space will be filled with reclaimed furnishings and fixtures such as large wheel carts and antique metal furniture, tufted sofas and the walls will adorn artwork of local artist.  The styles will be displayed from floating racks and adorn odd furnishings.  The dressing areas will be constructed of floating fabric walls anchored by huge framed mirrors and tufted stools.

The name needs to represent the unique blend of styles and eras.  This will be the shop you frequent because you know you will find countless one-of-a-kind items that can easily be paired with things you have to create a day or evening look.  This will be the shop that carries the un-named and never-seen before designers with quirky inspirations that are timeless and generation-less.  You will be able to create a looks for day, evening or runway that are unique to you, timeless with boundless options of interchangeability...


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 5, 2011)

Timeless Beauty
  	Unique Visions
  	Beautiful Eras
  	Eras of Beauty
  	Chameleon


----------

